# Remote e-mail with Outlook



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anytime I go out of town I can’t send e-mail via Outlook. The “Send” function seems to be tied to my local (home) IP provider, although I can receive e-mail just fine when out of town.

Is there an Outlook setting I can change that will allow me to send e-mail with any internet connection?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Your email server would need to allow SMTP relaying, if you are using an air-card to stay connected you should be able to use that providers SMTP server. It would be under account settings.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You need to contact your Internet connection provider to verify your Outgoing Mail (SMTP) setting.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

But if that provider does not allow SMTP relaying those settings will not help.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, it'll take a phone call to find out.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

As the others have said it is most likely the SMTP outgoing mail server. If you are using the hotel's Wi-Fi you will need to tell Outlook what to do.

Microsoft Office> Tools> Account Settings, click on the account name and under Server Information, it will say Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP) smtp.comcast.net or whatever. You just need to change this to whatever the hotel's network uses. Also make sure My Outgoing Server (SMTP) requires authentications is not checked. I'm not aware of a "universal" setting in outlook that will allow you to send e-mail with "any" internet connection. If your provider allows smtp relaying that may be the solution.

Hopefully that helps, I don't use Outlook but the best I can recall that should take care of it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Use the gmail server for the htshack account. I believe it works from anyhwere. I have the same problem wih Cox as my ISP. Can only send from a cox network. Webmail is another alternative.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I had this same issue while working on a friends computer this weekend. What the others have said about changing the SMTP settings is correct (at least it worked for Verizon & Earthlink). The only other thing you would need to do is enter the user name and password for the respective SMTP connection.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I forwarded this thread to my IT person (that would be my wife  ). She checked with Comcast and they told her the setting that needed to be changed in Outlook. I was able to scab a WiFi connection at the job site I was at today (a hospital) and sent an e-mail from my personal computer to my company laptop, and it worked! Thanks for the advice, everyone! :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad you got it to work. Happy emailing!


----------

